# 3000 event error 6 listings



## abusknott (Feb 12, 2005)

I have a lenovo laptop running windows 8.1
It has an AMD E1-1500 cpu and Raedon hd graphics 1.48 GHz
4 GB ram with 64 bit system.

The laptop takes a long time downloading a page on the browser (Chrome) so I looked at the event error log. It showed 3500 errors and 3000 of them are the same. A box describes it as: There was an error while getting settings unit for roaming collection windows-credentials. The service cannot accept control-messages at this time.

I have run virus scans and esuse registry cleaner. The error may have nothing to do with a sluggish browser but to occur this frequently shows me I have a problem.

Log Name: Microsoft-Windows-GenericRoaming/Admin
Source: Microsoft-Windows-GenericRoaming
Date: 2/5/2018 11:27:14 PM
Event ID: 6
Task Category: SettingHandlerTask
Level: Error
Keywords: 
User: IDEA-PC\Owner
Computer: idea-PC
Description:
There was an error while getting settings unit for roaming collection Windows-Credentials. The service cannot accept control messages at this time.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-GenericRoaming" Guid="{4EACB4D0-263B-4B93-8CD6-778A278E5642}" />
<EventID>6</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>1</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x8000000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2018-02-06T04:27:14.789730800Z" />
<EventRecordID>624</EventRecordID>
<Correlation ActivityID="{19351590-98D3-0000-57A3-3519D398D301}" />
<Execution ProcessID="8148" ThreadID="45600" />
<Channel>Microsoft-Windows-GenericRoaming/Admin</Channel>
<Computer>idea-PC</Co+ System 

- Provider 

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-GenericRoaming 
[ Guid] {4EACB4D0-263B-4B93-8CD6-778A278E5642} 

EventID 6 

Version 0 

Level 2 

Task 1 

Opcode 0 

Keywords 0x8000000000000000 

- TimeCreated 

[ SystemTime] 2018-02-05T04:57:14.088693700Z 

EventRecordID 590 

Correlation 

- Execution 

[ ProcessID] 8148 
[ ThreadID] 42680 

Channel Microsoft-Windows-GenericRoaming/Admin 

Computer idea-PC 

- Security 

[ UserID] S-1-5-21-3601629650-2524326295-3615909797-1002 

mputer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-21-3601629650-2524326295-3615909797-1002" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data Name="CollectionId">Windows-Credentials</Data>
<Data Name="HResultFailure">-2147023835</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

- EventData 

CollectionId Windows-Credentials 
HResultFailure -2147023835 

Thanks Creeplebod


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

This may help you. https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...in-win-8/819534f4-ac76-476b-927a-3e51181664e9


----------

